# Officer Involved Shooting Guide for Leaders



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

From the 8 September EMR-ISAC.

*Officer-Involved Shootings Guide for Leaders*
Headlines on officer-involved shootings are abundant recently, and regardless of the reason for the shooting or the outcome, there is a good chance your department and possibly the entire local government will be under a spotlight if and when it happens with one of your officers.
A new guide published by the International Association of Chiefs of Police and the U.S. Department of Justice's Office of Community Oriented Policing Services aims to provide guidance for officers and departments prior to an officer-involved shooting.
"
Officer-Involved Shootings: A Guide for Law Enforcement Leaders" ( http://www.theiacp.org/portals...icer_Involved_v8.pdf PDF, 6 Mb), along with the accompanying 
trifold (http://www.theiacp.org/Portals...S_IP_Trifold_Web.pdf PDF,2.5 Mb), helps leaders piece together a comprehensive plan to include elements such as writing clear policies and procedures; clearly defined use of force policy and training; conducting investigations; deciding on an investigative team; updated video evidence policies; managing public and media relations; and mental health support for involved officers and their families.
Knowing how charged action groups and communities are right now on this topic, law enforcement leaders should plan and prepare for such an event before it happens.
(Source: IACP The International Association of Chiefs of Police > IACP Homepage)
_____________________________________________


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Interesting stuff

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

